# 言わずにきた



## Pavel Bond

今まで、迷惑だと思うだけで何も*言わずにきた*が、今度からはっきり言わせてもらおう。
Untill now I only thought that it was a problem, but managed without saying it, but next time I will say it openly.

*言わずにきた *- ...ずに来る has a meaning of *to manage without something*, the same as  ...ずに済ます？


----------



## Flaminius

くる is often employed to express some aspectual meaning not unlike the English present perfect or p.p. progressive.  In this aspectual use, くる is better spelt out in hiragana.  来る is reserved for physical coming.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thanks! To understand better how くる is used here, could you please point here to which clause corresponds it's usage in our case:
来る(きたる)の意味や使い方 Weblio辞書


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, of course!

S.v. くる 1:


> ⑰  （補助動詞） 動詞の連用形またはこれに「て（で）」の付いた形に付いて、動作が進行し、また、事態が推移する意を表す。…㋓  動作が継続・反復されて現在に至るまで続く意を表す。 「生まれてからずうっとこの村で暮らしてきた」 「いつも、ひとに迷惑をかけるな、といってきたはずだ」


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you!


----------



## graysesame

I noticed that the definition says "動詞の連用形またはこれに「て（で）」の付いた形に付いて" while "に" is neither 動詞の連用形 nor 動詞の「て」形.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Yes, indeed


----------



## Flaminius

Ooookay, I will think about a good grammatical excuse later but ずに is quite synonymous with ないで, albeit more formal.  You can say:
今まで言わないできたが、今度からはっきり言わせてもらう。


----------



## Pavel Bond

According to my feeling (may be wrong):
Who 言わないできた (= 言わずにきた)? - The speaker 言わないできた, not the situation 言わないできた.
So ないできた(=ずにきた) sounds for me very similar to "to go without smth."


----------



## noneedtosweat

the speaker felt something/someone is very annoying to him in some way, but he never mentioned it nor express his feeling so far. but he decided to express it from now.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thanks.
May be, I'd be very grateful if you give me a couple of examples with ないできた ( ずにきた) in this meaning, so that I could better understand it's usage.


----------



## noneedtosweat

・私は、今まで、両親に感謝を直接*言わずにきた*けど、今日は言おうと思う。
・彼女に対して、「好きだ」という気持ちを*言えずにきた*ことを後悔している。
・60年も*変わらずにきた*組合の仕組みを、今変えなければならない。
・ベトナム戦争についてこれまで詳しくは*知らずにきた*。しかし、今その場所に立って、感じるものがある。

I hope they help you somehow.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you, now it's clear. (Somehow it seems for me a bit more difficult than other constructions, may be because neither in Russian nor in English there are no closely analogical ones).


----------



## graysesame

@Flaminius
I suppose that it is because the くる here is a 本動詞 as opposed to a 補助動詞, the attachment to に is allowable.


----------



## Flaminius

@graysesame
Because the conjugations of ず for irrealis, adverbial and finis forms are identical, care for more clarity is the motivation behind inserting に between the adverbial ず and きた.  N.B., 言わずきた is a quite rare but active expression in Modern Japanese.

ずて, the _te_-form of ず existed but has gone obsolete for the last thousand years or so.


----------

